# ICOMM for W/H



## Shuanvon (Aug 5, 2009)

The State rep was in my office yesterday telling me about this "wonderful" new product called ICOMM for their SUF series w/h:blink:. It is basically just some hardware that wires in from the heater to an internet connection via cat 5. The idea is that when the heater malfunctions you can set it up to email you and the property owner:thumbsup:. The problem is that it is only in 4 states right now, so I thought I would ask my homies on PZ if you had run across this rascal and what you thought about it. If this works like they say, then i can definitely sell it but I need some testimonials first :thumbup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds very expensive, finicky, complicated and maintenance intensive for a residential heater. Great idea for commercial units though.



Shuanvon said:


> The State rep was in my office yesterday telling me about this "wonderful" new product called ICOMM for their SUF series w/h:blink:. It is basically just some hardware that wires in from the heater to an internet connection via cat 5. The idea is that when the heater malfunctions you can set it up to email you and the property owner:thumbsup:. The problem is that it is only in 4 states right now, so I thought I would ask my homies on PZ if you had run across this rascal and what you thought about it. If this works like they say, then i can definitely sell it but I need some testimonials first :thumbup:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I can see it now-

"this is Dick Gozinia from State Industries technical support. We are showing an error code on your water heater at the following location."

"OK, what do I need to fix it."

"Ummmm, I don't know. That error code is not in my book. Have a nice day."


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

FROM ALABAMA" sir yo tank holding hot water just started leakin, better call the fire dept to come by and turn yo water off" seriously some alarm companies have this feature built in ,that saved one of my customers house after this last freeze ,they were in PASENDEA watching Bama playing Texas when a pipe thawed and burst, the alarm co picked it up called the fire dept, they cut the water off at the meter, lucky the leak was in basement with cement floor


----------



## Rhitchcock (Aug 25, 2009)

This is really a great setup that A.O. Smith/State have designed. I Use this with some of my customers and it works great.


----------

